# EF-S Prime lenses



## lonelywhitelights (Mar 21, 2012)

This might have been covered somewhere else but - why are there no EF-S prime lenses?


----------



## snowweasel (Mar 21, 2012)

There's at least one I know of off the top of my head (because I own it) the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 macro.


----------



## davidchang (Mar 21, 2012)

besides the 60mm f/2.8 macro?


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Mar 21, 2012)

davidchang said:


> besides the 60mm f/2.8 macro?





snowweasel said:


> There's at least one I know of off the top of my head (because I own it) the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 macro.



! I was just browsing the EF-S section on the Canon site but the 60mm isn't listed - but it is listed in the Macro section (which I didn't check before posting this!) so I apologise for that!

but still, only one EF-S prime? seems a bit crazy I think


----------



## snowweasel (Mar 21, 2012)

My guess would be there just isn't much demand for primes specifically for crop cameras that isn't already covered by an EF lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2012)

EF-S lenses, generically speaking from a marketing perspective, are aimed at the consumer market. Today's consumers vastly prefer zooms over primes. However, the 50/1.8 II is a popular lens (primarily due to its low cost), so I can see an EF-S 30mm or 35mm f/1.8 lens at some point - but for it to sell well, it will need to be cheap. 

If Canon does release EF-S primes other than the 1:1 macro, I'd expect them to be low-end consumer grade lenses.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 21, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> This might have been covered somewhere else but - why are there no EF-S prime lenses?



Why would there be a need for EF-S primes except at the ultra wide end? Is there something wrong with the EF primes? What range are you specifically looking for?


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 21, 2012)

a prime lens specifically designed for APS-C (i.e. without the restriction that it has to cover a bigger image circle, and keep IQ in its edges too) could be cheaper and offer better IQ

if I put it in front of my PS's small sensor, my best Leica primes are decidedly soft in comparison with the probably-plastic lens in that $150 camera


----------



## moreorless (Mar 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> EF-S lenses, generically speaking from a marketing perspective, are aimed at the consumer market. Today's consumers vastly prefer zooms over primes. However, the 50/1.8 II is a popular lens (primarily due to its low cost), so I can see an EF-S 30mm or 35mm f/1.8 lens at some point - but for it to sell well, it will need to be cheap.
> 
> If Canon does release EF-S primes other than the 1:1 macro, I'd expect them to be low-end consumer grade lenses.



Canon do have the advanatge that there EF 35mm f/2 seems to hold up somewhat better than Nikon's FX version, I'd guess they may well be happy keeping a smaller lens lineup and charging that much extra.

One other potential EF-S prime to me seems to be an UWA considering your currently struggling to get under 17mm without spending $450+ on a lens. Would say a 12mm prime with a relatively modest appature(say 3.5 or 4) offer potential cost savings? If so I see that as being a big advanatge to any manifacturer who can come up with one.


----------



## AJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Canon 60/2.8 macro
Tamron 60/2 macro
Sigma 30/1.4
Samyang 8 mm fish-eye

But yes indeed they are rare. In many cases it's just as easy to let the lens project a FF image circle. For example, there's no point in an EF-S 300/4, and even EF-S 85/1.8 would be questionable when there s a cheap, small and optically good FF lens that does the job. But for shorter focal lengths there's a void.

I think lens manufacturers are really missing the boat. I think a cheap 30/1.8 would sell really well. I think there's a market for a 15/2.8 with top-notch optics, for example.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 21, 2012)

The ef 35/2.0 on a crop has a FOV of a 56.7mm lens*, but a perspective of a 35 wide angle lens. Hence the want for an efs-prime.


*1.62 crop factor


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 21, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> The ef 35/2.0 on a crop has a FOV of a 56.7mm lens*, but a perspective of a 35 wide angle lens. Hence the want for an efs-prime.
> *1.62 crop factor



Maybe it's not a big enough of a market for Canon to make it profitable. It'd be easier for Sigma and other 3rd party manufacturers because they have lower costs than Canon and they have a potentially larger base (Canon + Nikon crop users).


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 21, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > The ef 35/2.0 on a crop has a FOV of a 56.7mm lens*, but a perspective of a 35 wide angle lens. Hence the want for an efs-prime.
> ...



Yes, but I'm on the 5d3 list and will be selling my 50D, so, for me, crop issues are now moot —yes.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 21, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's not a big enough of a market for Canon to make it profitable. It'd be easier for Sigma and other 3rd party manufacturers because they have lower costs than Canon and they have a potentially larger base (Canon + Nikon crop users).
> ...



LOL! Hopefully, I'll be moving FF within the year too. Just waiting for the side-by-side comparisons between the 5DII and 5DIII before deciding on one.


----------



## Jettatore (Mar 25, 2012)

I assume there is less glass (smaller diameter of the glass) in an EF-S lens, so there is probably some cost savings there??? But other than this, unless it really is a big cost savings, what's the point of EF-S vs. just making a 31.25 EF lens (that after 1.6x crop multiplication becomes a 50mm on a 1.6 crop body...). I ask because I'd rather have a lens that will functionally work on both a 7D and a 5D than one that will only work on a 7D or rebel.


----------

